
The best document store ever built: RethinkDB - hardwaresofton
https://rethinkdb.com/docs/quickstart/
======
hardwaresofton
Hyperbole aside, the confluence of features, usability, simplicity and
correctness in RethinkDB is amazing. Every time I come back to it I'm
impressed by how straightforward and convenient it is to use.

I don't understand (also hyperbole, their founder actually did a writeup on
why the business venture failed) how such good software could exist and not
have a thriving company behind it.

I just went through setting up HA RethinkDB on my kubernetes cluster and had
more trouble with kubernetes (granted I am new to kubernetes) than I did with
the database. Literally just start the first one and start the second one with
just `rethinkdb --join <the first one>` and you're done. Want to
shard/replicate a specific table? port-forward to the HTTP admin interface,
click the table > click re-configure > enter number of replicas (and check out
the cool visualization that tells you where your data is going)

